# Stop Switch Bar



## pollock (Jul 31, 2009)

Fellow woodworkers,
Does anyone have a design for a stop switch bar for a table saw? The Grizzly G0691 has the stop switch mounted to the left side and sometimes it is out of the reach. Cannot relocate the switch so if the is a bar that could be mounted to the right, you could just knee it with a bar and it would be much safer.
Pollock


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have seen a bunch of designs posted here on LJ … one I seem to recall used a hinge mounted to the underside of the fence rail with a wooden paddle affixed to it. The paddle had a dowel or block of wood that, when the paddle was pressed, would push in the saw's Stop button.

I busted the switch off on my Jet last year, so I ordered a switch with a big red Stop paddle (from Grizzly) and mounted it to the underside of my fence rail. It is easy to find and is much better (and AFAICT, safer) than the factory switch that came with the saw.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I agree with thedane. Easiest way to do it.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I get mine from MLCS. Nice big red paddle. Easy to install.


----------



## pollock (Jul 31, 2009)

The paddle is not the problem. The switch is to far to the left. What is was wanting was a plan for a bar that would go from the switch to the right so it could be shutoff while you are over the blade.


----------

